

Show HN: Ideas for video sharing site - thanesh

Do you have any suggestions on what can be improved?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;somevid.com
======
mjhea0
clickable -> [http://somevid.com](http://somevid.com)

~~~
thanesh
Thanks. There is an issue with the upload that I'm fixing right now.

